# Seeking work in Paphos



## kreading (Jan 31, 2012)

I am moving to Cyprus with my wife in April 2012 and will be looking for work in the Paphos area. I have a background in Fresh Food and DIY retail and have held several senior management positions during my career for companies such as Tesco, The Co-op and Topps Tiles. My wife is a qualified NHS midwife and is seeking work in that field. If anyone has any leads or advice on finding employment we would both be very grateful. It would also be helpful to know where to meet with expats for networking purposes.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi
Welcome to the forum.

If you look at the sticky thead of useful websites there is a list of job sites.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/cy...living-cyprus/37433-useful-website-links.html

You could try the UKCA club to meet other expats or you could do voluntary work for the animal shelters etc. 
Also we are having a meet up for our forum members probably in May so you could join us and meet some of our members
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/mouflon/97883-spring-2012-meet-up-thread.html

Regards
Veronica


----------



## kreading (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi Veronica,

Many thanks for you response. 

Regards

Kevin


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Hello Kevin,

You have not given much detail about your circumstances regarding the move, so please forgive any assumptions regarding this advice, but it is this: if your move to Cyprus depends on finding work and you are already in paid employment in the UK, I would seriously reconsider. Work is very hard to come by at the moment with unemployment reaching a new high. There is retraction in most sectors, and any expansion is almost exclusively served through employment of immigrant workers who are prepared to take very low salaries. This has driven down salaries accross the board (and they were pretty low to start with compared to the UK). If you trawl through the threads you will see that many professionally trained (women in particular) have tried to make it here in the health sector but left bitterly disappointed, not simply because of the struggle to find work, but also because of the cultural differences within the sector which meant, for those few who did find positions, working in ways which contradicted their training and experience and was something they were not prepared to do as this compromised their own professional standards. To work as a midwife here, your wife would be restricted to the private sector (unless she is a Cypriot national) and would need to register here, which involves passing an interview (in Greek).
Of course all these barriers can be overcome, but it will require compromise, flexibility, determination and a healthy bank balance to fall back on. Again apologies if I have made too many assumptions and all these factors have been plugged into your planning equations, but it would lead to a fair degree of quite upsetting reality check if they have been left out - hence the advice...


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

kreading said:


> I am moving to Cyprus with my wife in April 2012 and will be looking for work in the Paphos area. I have a background in Fresh Food and DIY retail and have held several senior management positions during my career for companies such as Tesco, The Co-op and Topps Tiles. My wife is a qualified NHS midwife and is seeking work in that field. If anyone has any leads or advice on finding employment we would both be very grateful. It would also be helpful to know where to meet with expats for networking purposes.


Good morning,

Just to reiterate what Kimonas said about working as a midwife. Here all deliveries are doctor lead,with midwives working very much under their direction, and they therefore do not actually do deliveries, I know this causes much frustration among UK trained midwives. The only jobs available to her will be in the private sector where the Doctors have control of the patients care. and attend all deliveries, as does a pediatrician She will also need to have registered with the Cyprus NMC, a long process and there is a language requirement to speak Greek, to pass the Cyprus NMC requirement. 

Kind regards


----------



## kreading (Jan 31, 2012)

kimonas said:


> Hello Kevin,
> 
> You have not given much detail about your circumstances regarding the move, so please forgive any assumptions regarding this advice, but it is this: if your move to Cyprus depends on finding work and you are already in paid employment in the UK, I would seriously reconsider. Work is very hard to come by at the moment with unemployment reaching a new high. There is retraction in most sectors, and any expansion is almost exclusively served through employment of immigrant workers who are prepared to take very low salaries. This has driven down salaries accross the board (and they were pretty low to start with compared to the UK). If you trawl through the threads you will see that many professionally trained (women in particular) have tried to make it here in the health sector but left bitterly disappointed, not simply because of the struggle to find work, but also because of the cultural differences within the sector which meant, for those few who did find positions, working in ways which contradicted their training and experience and was something they were not prepared to do as this compromised their own professional standards. To work as a midwife here, your wife would be restricted to the private sector (unless she is a Cypriot national) and would need to register here, which involves passing an interview (in Greek).
> Of course all these barriers can be overcome, but it will require compromise, flexibility, determination and a healthy bank balance to fall back on. Again apologies if I have made too many assumptions and all these factors have been plugged into your planning equations, but it would lead to a fair degree of quite upsetting reality check if they have been left out - hence the advice...


Hi Kimonas,

Many thanks for your reply and honest advice. We are certainly under no illusion that employment may be difficult to come by and are prepared for that. We have planned to stay for at least 1 year and hopefully during that time will source work to enable us to make the move permanent but we have not burnt any bridges in terms of our UK employment so can return in one year if all does not go to plan but hopefully it will not come to this as we are both determined to make this work for us.

Regards

Kevin


----------



## kreading (Jan 31, 2012)

Mycroft said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Just to reiterate what Kimonas said about working as a midwife. Here all deliveries are doctor lead,with midwives working very much under their direction, and they therefore do not actually do deliveries, I know this causes much frustration among UK trained midwives. The only jobs available to her will be in the private sector where the Doctors have control of the patients care. and attend all deliveries, as does a pediatrician She will also need to have registered with the Cyprus NMC, a long process and there is a language requirement to speak Greek, to pass the Cyprus NMC requirement.
> 
> Kind regards


Many thanks for your advice regarding Midwifery jobs in Cyprus. It would seem that the biggest obstacle is going to be the ability to speak Greek although almost everyone speaks English!!


----------

